# My Cory is missing an eye!!?!?



## austin77dc (May 16, 2009)

I recently upgraded from a 30 gal to a 55 gal. Slowly workin my way up to 1000 gal and then hopefully my own ocean. Anyway my roommate is fed up with all the work involved with maintaining his huge 12 gal, fresh-water tank so I adopted his fish since I now have the room. They have been in my tank for about 4 or 5 days. I just noticed that one of his/my emerald corys is mssing an eye. His tank was in our kitchen. Noone ever noticed it before and we all spend a lot of time admiring the fish and the tanks. I have a very friendly community except for my black ghost knife. He gets mean when the others come near his tube. The cory is acting like theres nothing wrong, like he was born without it. Perfectly normal fish, minus one passenger-side eyeball. Could he be sick? Think the ghost got him? Should I remove him before he gets my babies sick? Please advise...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The missing eye on the cory is not a problem in itself, fish can survive without an eye or even without both although that may take some intervention from you; I once had a Congo tetra (part of a shoal) that was blind and lived for years; I ensured live and frozen foods got right in front of him and he sensed them and ate well).

However, as for the knifefish...they are predatory fish that grow to 18 inches and are not community tank fish. Unless you intend to keep it alone in the tank...

Byron.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I also have a cory with one eye. He had two when I bought him, but at one time was kept in a tank with larger catfish. ( I would guess the catfish got his eye) The cory was moved to my 65 gal and has lived happily for over a year now with only one eye.
More than likely your corys eye is missing from a result of an injury, probably the Knifefish.


----------

